# Janus Vinyl Dracula finished



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

After a couple of months of off-and-on work my Janus Dracula is finally finished.
I picked this up earlier this year and after a little clean up got down to painting and assembly.
I hope you like the results.





































For details on the build check out my WIP thread.

Derek


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh yes, very nice indeed. Excellent work on the face!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I watched your WIP on this...you did a fantastic job...I love it!!


Ben


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

My Gosh thats nice!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic detailing and that face is super realistic. You really did this perfectly. I would like to ask why you chose blue for the cape liner though?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks great!! Nice detail. Cape lining looks grey to me?


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Marko said:


> Looks great!! Nice detail. Cape lining looks grey to me?


Indeed it is grey.
When I was researching the costume worn by Lugosi I discovered the lining cape for the 1931 film was grey (not always easy to tell in a B&W film).
The cape was put up for auction a couple of years ago by Lugosi Jr. and photos were published for the auction catalogue (the cape did not sell).
Other versions of the cape had purple linings (Broadway) and there are red-lined versions too.

Derek


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

dconlon said:


> Indeed it is grey.
> When I was researching the costume worn by Lugosi I discovered the lining cape for the 1931 film was grey (not always easy to tell in a B&W film).
> The cape was put up for auction a couple of years ago by Lugosi Jr. and photos were published for the auction catalogue (the cape did not sell).
> Other versions of the cape had purple linings (Broadway) and there are red-lined versions too.
> ...


I believe that the cape lining for Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein was a creamy yellowish color.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The new deluxe Dracula kit from Moebius, which I just had delivered today, in the color suggestions is gray. I guess Frank must have found out about the original.


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

Just for fun here's what the original cape looks like: (photo was taken from the catalogue entry when the cape was offered for sale through Profiles in History)










And from the Hollywood stills files:










Clearly my colors are not an acurate reflection of the true color.
Chalk that up to "artistic licence."
Also note the different values between the shirt and vest.

Derek


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome painting! Very real looking, and I like the gray better than the red cape lining.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice work this is in my opinion one of the hardest
Vinyl kits to put together it looks great


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job on the Janus Dracula:dude:


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

painter x said:


> Very nice work this is in my opinion one of the hardest
> Vinyl kits to put together it looks great


I read the horror stories from people who had either built the kit or who had attempted to build it only to put it away.
But I have to say, assembly was relatively easy.
The hard part was - of course - the cape but with a hair dryer and some CA glue I heated and glued and heated and glued a few inches at a time.
The cape went together fairly easily and puttying the seams was no more difficult than any other kit I've done.
Thanks for the kind words.

Derek


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful work on this amazing kit!:thumbsup:

I did know about the red and purple lining colors but not the gray (or creamy-yellow). This is one of those kits I would love to have some day.

Excellent work!

- Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work! The flesh tones are amazing!! The color of the cape is up to the painter's choice. I painted my Broadway Drac cape Golden Red- Not Historically accurate, but to me it's looks better than gray.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful work Derek. Bravo!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------

